# Udder pox, anyone ever have it? What does it look like?



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

I noticed that one of my does had pimples on her udder this morning. It looks like there might be a spot or two like that on one of her doelings as well. Will I break out in these?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Possibly, There is no goat pox in America by the way. Coupled with the problems in your other doe I would say there's a good possibility that staff or strep is alive and well in your barn. Staff Impentigo can spread to humans especially children.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

without photos no way to know what it is. 
possible soremouth? or strep like goathiker said


----------



## quakingcanopy (Feb 22, 2011)

Pustules on the udder are a pretty big indicator of a Staph infection IME. Does she also have them on the back of her hocks? That would also indicate Staph. 

You can drain some of the pustules and send the puss into a lab for testing to confirm or just treat her with antibiotics. But, it's better too know what strand if that's what it is because some respond better to some antibiotics then others.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You actually want it to be Staff, not Strep. It sounds funny but Staff is much easier to deal with.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

What kind of antibiotics should I give her? Her doeling is only a week old. Should I be giving her the same, or will it come through her milk?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pen G works but I've also found that a thorough washing of the area with a iodine or betadine solution and allowing it to dry and then applying a triple antibiotic ointment works too. When I suspected the crusty looking spots on one of my does as being a staph infection, this worked to clear it up...she also had crusty spots on her chest and neck areas as well as her udder and in the hairline below her vulva and over the back of her udder

Where are the spots on the kid located?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Spots on the kid are on the butt area.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

IF this was any type of contagion, the kids mouth areas would be affected due to contact from nursing.
I'll try and find Baileys thread asnd post the link for you...sounds like a similar issue.
Found it!
viewtopic.php?f=5&t=11179&start=0&hilit=Bailey


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Another doeling came down with it, not related to the others. I put iodine on all the infected baby butts and the udder of the one that needed it. We will see what comes of it.


----------

